# NSW: Adventure at Jindy 9/9



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

A quick report of a long but very interesting and ultimately triumphant day at Jindy with a couple of hub critters. Geoff was on the water first, and true to form he had trolled up quite a few fish before Brant and I arrived.
The day began with some degree of excitement as kayak power was called upon to help a boatie whose craft had broken its mooring overnight, drifted about a km down the lake and come to rest against the opposite (unaccessible) bank. My yak was ferried as close as possible by car, then I paddled across to the boat, jumped in and tied the yak to the side, and drove the boat back across the lake to the waiting arms of a very grateful owner who may or may not have been a hirsute fishing identity. ;-)


















I thought this would guarantee me a bit of mojo, but instead the slightly ruffled lake immediately glassed out, and then Brant hooked up. It was the skinniest trout in the world.










We then endured quite a few fishless hours as the mirrow calm lake made the fishing tough. I eventually pinned a good brown in a shallow inlet, flicking a plastic into the shade of the bank, which pulled a bit of string on the light gear.










Over the next couple of hours Geoff trolled up a nice rainbow, Brant and I cast many times for nought, and at about 2 we paddled back to the ramp for a leg stretch and something to eat. Geoff headed home, and we decided to pack up our yaks and spend a couple of hours walking the banks casting plastics. What followed was a red hot bite the likes of which I've seldom seen in the Snowies. It was sweet fishing.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

During the walk to the first bay I had stupidly agreed to give Brant a jighead and teach him my secret soft plastic retrieve - he immediately caught a nice brown.










Then I caught a brown.










Then I got a follow, then Brant dropped a fish, then he caught another brown.










Then I dropped a fish, then Brant got followed right to bank 3 casts in a row, then he hooked a massive brown that jumped twice and busted him off on a drowned shrub. I thought this might slow him down but he stole another jighead while my back was turned. Then we both dropped a couple more fish, then brant caught a stunning brook trout.


















Cheers for the company guys, it was another one of those magic days in the snowies.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

Drool. Nice report. The brookie is a beautiful fish.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice report Jase, another solid brookie! :shock:


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Jase. It was a ripper of a trip. I smiled the whole way home and was calculating when next we could smite the might Jindy trout again!
Great tutoring and suggestions Jase. I really enjoyed it and am now hooked on soft plastics for trout. Great fun.


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Interesting too Jase that my boat didn't leak a bit. So I don't think there is a crack in the hydro drive. It might be the seels are a bit dodgy because it only gets water in the hull when I fish the salt water and there is a fair bit of wash up into the boat and around the back. 
Might need to do a bit more thorough a search through my boat to find the spot it is leaking.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

How good is that.
My son was on another fly fishing course yesterday, so I guess I'll have to bring him down there soon.

Great fishing guys.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

stunning day and stuning spot, some great fish there too.

Squidder sporting the 2 day growth. Hirsute indeed. ;-)


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Squidder did you raid his lure box???

Actually i don't need to ask I know you did?

Some nice do live work there champ


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

Very well done! Great work & report. I never try flesh water fishing on yak. I got to try one day!

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

These brook trout are seriously taunting me! Great stuff fellas. I'm heading down next weekend with a mate to walk the banks, can only hope for results like that. Were you polaroiding?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

pescado said:


> These brook trout are seriously taunting me! Great stuff fellas. I'm heading down next weekend with a mate to walk the banks, can only hope for results like that. Were you polaroiding?


Now is the time mate - lots of brookies being caught by AKFFers lately. Bushy also said he had caught a good one on a plastic the previous day. We weren't polaroiding (although from the yak in the morning I saw a lot of browns tight up against the bank, they looked tired so might have only just finished doing their thing up the river, and weren't interested in anything we threw at them). The browns and brook we got off the bank were caught blind casting in shallow bays.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Not wanting to make light of the fishing skills but the scenery steals the show in this report. Very very different to what I would associate water activities with, the brown landscape conjures up images of cold dry weather and no fish.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Squidder said:


> pescado said:
> 
> 
> > These brook trout are seriously taunting me! Great stuff fellas. I'm heading down next weekend with a mate to walk the banks, can only hope for results like that. Were you polaroiding?
> ...


I disagree.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Brook Trout me feel like Ahab.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm sure you guys said it was cold down there. Well, that doesn't look cold! It's almost Qld temps (maybe a tad shy).

Good fishing in magic sunshine.

trev


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

How did i miss this one, top report and some great fish, thanks for sharing guys.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Excellent report guys and a great result. I have to say though, and I've already made this point...DONT TEACH BRANT ANYTHING!!!!! He then goes and thumps those around him.... very unsporting.....

Good pics, great result... :shock:


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Artie said:


> DONT TEACH BRANT ANYTHING!!!!! He then goes and thumps those around him.... very unsporting.....


This is becoming seemingly apparent with every trip report he's involved in.


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

Amazing stuff guys , gobsmacked at how many quality fish you guys pulled with it glassed out like that 8) going to av to drag my ass down there for a crack at he browns and those stunning brooks before cod season ;-)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Maybe its just the lack of trees that is throwing me. Up here I'd associate waterways with the densest vegatation but obviously we're talking different altitudes, temperatures and the fact it's an impoundment (it is isn't it?)


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Artie said:


> Excellent report guys and a great result. I have to say though, and I've already made this point...DONT TEACH BRANT ANYTHING!!!!! He then goes and thumps those around him.... very unsporting.....


Thanks Artie but I just have good teachers and guys that give me the tips on which reef to fish on for snapper/kingies ;-) or which soft plastic to use and how!  You blokes do all the hard yards and I am lucky enough to try the techniques and get lucky. It is great fun.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

BigGee said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > and the fact it's an impoundment (it is isn't it?)
> ...


Of course <rolls eyes> it's in the title which I skimmed over.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Awesome work guys, some very nice fish in there. I like the range of plastics you used too Jase.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow, what a session. Caught the three B's - Browns, Brooks and Bushys. Not many rainbows. That's a good sign for a few weeks from now  .
So with the glassed out waters and fish aplenty, were you rueing the fact you didn't have your wand? It may have been cheek cramping smile time.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm planning to head up to Jindy on the weekend. Any tips for the trouting novice? I plan on using bream gear.

Cheers!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Have sent you a PM Punchy


----------



## shabby (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice report guys, got to love Jindy....what brand of plastics did you use if you don't mind me asking? Never really tried SP for trout besides the obligatory squidgy wrigglers. My report will be in next week, can't wait for this weekend!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Gday Shabby, the Izumi pintails and shads were very good on that trip (especially in the green/purple colour), but any naturally coloured 2.5-3.5" stickbait will go alright. Also been getting a few fish lately on OSP Dolive craws - but likewise, I'm sure any 2"-3" craw/critter pattern should go well.


----------



## shabby (Mar 24, 2011)

Cheers Squidder much appreciated, yeah I've packed some craws for the trip this time and also picked up some mudeye like SP to throw around the edges of a night very lightly or even unweighed which should go alright. It'll mostly be trolling around but never really tried SP for trout so I'm keen to try this weekend.

Thanks again mate.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

shabby said:


> I've packed some craws for the trip this time and also picked up some mudeye like SP to throw around the edges of a night very lightly or even unweighed which should go alright. It'll mostly be trolling around but never really tried SP for trout so I'm keen to try this weekend.


Trolling will always be a productive method in the big lakes and is a great way to cover ground, but if you find concentrations of fish the plastics can be deadly. It's also worth throwing your craw/mudeye SPs during the day as well as at night, and don't be afraid to throw a few casts over lots of different types of terrain and depths. Lots of times the trout will be feeding at unexpected times, in unexpected places (eg middle of the day in a foot of water, over a bank that doesn't look very trouty).


----------



## shabby (Mar 24, 2011)

Cheers Squidder and thanks Gee good to know. I have been reading a few reports of late and they always say there is a bit of chop about...the unfortunate thing about this trip is that it'll be in a stinker not a yak so some wind shouldn't hurt provided its not blowing its ring off! At least you caught plenty of fish, that's the main thing actually getting something to start then hoping a sizeable model comes along.


----------

